# Bad vision on HDTV!



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, sometimes, when i watch certain digital channels, the view that i get on the tv sometimes is like a, how do you say it... like the picture has blocks and it is impossible to see. Like you know the old Dish networks, how when it rains, and the vision gets all messed up, its something like that. Anyone know what it is? or how i can fix it and if i have to return it to the manufacturer. Its a 32" HDTV RCV.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your antenna and connections first


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What you are seeing is called tiling. Tiling occurs when the signal is being interfered with by an outside force. What kind of cable is being used between the antenna and the TV?


----------



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

the only cable i got on this tv is the power cable which is coaxial. for aircraft engines we would shield the wires with metal to prevent interference with electromagnetic forces, so would that be a fix if its on the market? shielded cables?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the coaxial cable come in different qualities which is determined by the amount of shielding incorporated
home tv lower quality is generally used sat med. to high quality

http://www.therfc.com/coax.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaxial_cable


----------



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

hey thanks dai i appreciate the help. ill look into buying a shielded coaxial cable. This should fix the tiling correcT?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

most likely you may need to check the positioning of the antenna also


----------



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

what you mean positioning of the antenna? where is it...its not an antenna like the old tv's right? but a component inside the tv ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes you still need an antenna like with the old tv's unless you are using a cable or sat box
then with a sat box the dish may need aligning


----------



## MSMatherne (May 15, 2009)

FIXED MY TILING PROBLEM-FINALLY !!!!

After months and months of freezing pictures and audio drop outs, I took it upon myself to see if I could fiquire this out.
In the attic I located my main cable feed which was connecting to a 5-way splitter. That means my signal is being split 5 different time to go to 5 different TV jacks. 

FIRST, I disconnected the main cable line from the 5-way splitter and connected it to a 2-way splitter.
SECOND, I connected the line that goes to my main TV (cable box) to the 2-way splitter.
THIRD, I connected a cable from the 2-way splitter back to the 5-way splitter.

THAT'S IT !!!!

My other TVs which don't use a cable box, never had any tiling issues, just the HDTV with the cable box. So now the signal to the HDTV is only split twice instead of 5 times.

Mark Matherne


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The general rule with splitters is that for each leg split you lose 3.5dB of signal strength. A good 2-way will have -3.5dB on each leg, a 3-way will have -7, -7, and -3.5dB. A four way will have -7 on each leg. Keep in mind that not all splitters are created equal. I got to see the difference in what my company uses versus what Radio Shack sells. The RS splitters were just horrid in their circuitry...


----------

